
Hybrid qubits solve key hurdle to quantum computing - joeyespo
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-hybrid-qubits-key-hurdle-quantum.html
======
asimpletune
I wonder if they manage to build a practical device like this if some other
problem will arise. I heard somewhere that there may just be an undiscovered
law of information that forbids such a device from existing, kind of like how
you can’t build a device to measure a particle’s momentum and position, due to
the Heisenberg uncertainty principle.

(I may have messed up some of the wording there so please forgive me. Although
the sentiment still stands, and I would appreciate any responses from those
who are better educated on the subjects)

~~~
derekp7
I like to think of it as similar to a slide rule. To get one more digit of
precision you have to make it 10 times longer.

